
Why not RocksDB for streaming storage? - arjunnarayan
https://materialize.io/blog-rocksdb/
======
ncmncm
I am confused. Last I heard, RocksDB was an offshoot of MongoDB. What is the
real story? Being the basis for a bunch of other DBs seems to make it much
more plausible.

~~~
jd_mongodb
You may be thinking of MongoRocks. MongoDB with a RocksDB storage engine
[https://github.com/mongodb-partners/mongo-
rocks/wiki](https://github.com/mongodb-partners/mongo-rocks/wiki)

